# Reparación de Termofusora para sistema "thermofusión"



## Jorcadu (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola:

Necesito reparar una plancha termofusora marca "Ferva" modelo AST2001E, con sensor  de temperatura digital. En una oportunidad se averió el triac y habiendolo reparardo descubri que se había cortado una pata de un  capacitor de la fuente de alimentación. Consultado a una persona de reparaciones , me dijo se había roto el integrado principal por recibir una señal de alterna.

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola Jorge, bienvenido al foro.

Che, ¿qué código tiene el "integrado principal"?
Por el precio que tienen esas maquinitas no creo que sean algo muy  avanzado que digamos, a menos que tengan un PIC (de los baratos) y hay  que conseguir el programa entonces...

A todo esto, ¿tenés fotos de adentro de la máquina?.


Saludos


----------



## Jorcadu (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola Cacho:
Esta mañana me comentaron que en Casa Mochi, donde la compre, está la posibilidad de recambiarla, pues le entregas esa y Dema (la firma de los caños aqua System y proveedora de la misma ) te envía   una reparada con garantía, por un valor de $300,00 incluyendo las boquillas de 20, 25 y 32.... y pensé solo la boquilla de 32 sale casi  100 pesos, nuevas; asi que la entregué esta mañana.- Te agradezco de todos modos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 31, 2011)

De nada y en general con esas cosas que no son muy caras, lo más conveniente es algo como lo que hiciste.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2011)

Jejeje...

La máquina es bastante "complejita" se podría decir, bah, tenía (ya no está mas en casa, por eso el pretérito) un medidor de temperatura digital.
El "integrado principal", es bastante raro, ahora no me acuerdo el código, pero si, efectivamente era un microcontrolador que hacía todo el trabajo, incluso el de controlar el display.

Tampoco valía la pena hacer lo que sigeriste... Eso de reemplazar el uC, buscar el código...

Yo tenía una solución más simple, y era tirar a la m*** toda la parte electrónica, y ponerle un clicson (no se si es escribe así) de 275°. 

Saludos!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ... y en general con esas cosas *que no son muy caras...*


Te equivocás Cacho, esta maquinita hoy en día sale algo de 1 Luca creo. 
No se cual es tu concepto de "que no son caras", cual es el valor monetario...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 31, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Te equivocás Cacho, esta maquinita hoy en día sale algo de 1 Luca creo.
> No se cual es tu concepto de "que no son caras", cual es el valor monetario...


http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/industrias-oficinas/Termofusora_Qshow_30

Las del listado rondan los 400-500 pesos y sólo unas pocas escalan hasta los números que decís.
¿Tan loca es la marca esa?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/industrias-oficinas/Termofusora_Qshow_30
> 
> Las del listado rondan los 400-500 pesos y sólo unas pocas escalan hasta los números que decís.
> ¿Tan loca es la marca esa?
> ...



Bueno, quizá no tanto como 1 Luca. Pero hay un dato que te estás olvidando: La potencia.
Este bicharraco tenía 1800W, cosa que no vi ninguna en el link que pusiste de tal potencia...
(llevaba un TIC246N, para controlar el encendido/apagado por sobre/baja temperatura, y además, tenía control de T° digital, cosa que en las de ML no vi ninguna).

Creo que en su momento (hace unos dos años) la pagó algo de 650 mangos...

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Yo las vi con termostato mecánico a bulbo . . . . y hasta una con uno de plancha


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2011)

Con culaquier microcontrolador hacer la parte termostática y la presentación digital, no sale gran cosa en plata, solo pensemos si nosotros quremos hacerlo no es caro, si la empresa que la fabrico la encara por miles y compra a mayoristas le sale aún menos, y si compra una placa con esas caracterisitcas de origen chino de mediana calidad(lo chinos tienen cosas malas de nivel medio, buenas y muy buenas, uno elique que comprar..) sale muchísimo menoa aún ya que ellos la fabrican por millones, basta conseguir un catalogo impreso de lo que ofrece china y ver los precios y las distintas calidades, lo digo porque tento algunos, pueden buscar como  trade china.


----------



## Jorcadu (Feb 6, 2011)

Gracias a Dosmetros  y gracias a Pandacba:  Estuve averiguando por la reparación, pero en la casa donde la conseguí me ofrecieron la posibilidad de re-cambiarla ( en la empresa donde se adquieren nuevas ), por una reparada a un precio bastante accesible y te la dan con los dados de thermofusión nuevos.-

La he entregado para tal fin y estoy esperando una respuesta
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2011)

Está bueno así , y no te complicás 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

Un interesante ejemplo a seguir en otros rubros


----------

